# Gruppenzugehörigkeit in ISPC 2



## t-mug (9. Sep. 2008)

Hallo, guten Morgen,

gibt es Nebeneffekte, wenn die Gruppenzugehörigkeit von Usern generell auf die Apache-Group geändert würde und nicht z.B. "web99" lautet? 

Der Hintergrund ist, dass ich den Zugriff für alle Welt und alle Dateien in Shared Hosts auf Null setzen möchte und so skriptseitige Zugriffe (CGI) von Web-Nachbarn unterbinden könnte. Damit der Apache dann aber noch lesen und ausliefern darf, müßte er der User-Gruppe angehören.

Wird also die unterschiedliche Gruppenzugehörigkeit für irgendetwas Spezielles in ISPC benötigt?

Beste Grüße


----------

